# Horlogewinkels in Nederland



## Lester Burnham

Ik kocht vroeger (toen ik er nog geen interesse in had) mijn horloges meestal gewoon bij de V&D, tegenwoordig komt alles via internet binnen. 

Ben wel een paar keer bij Schaap&Citroen binnen geweest om horloges te laten authenticeren die ik via ebay op de kop had getikt, deden ze niet moeilijk over, gratis, ookal kwam ik (studentje) met hawaii-blouse aanlopen. Jammer dat ze het zo onaantrekkelijk maken om er eens binnen te lopen, ik weet niet of het per vestiging verschilt maar in Eindhoven moet je eerst aanbellen, gaat er 1 deur open, kom je in een tussensluis te staan en maken ze daarna de deur naar de winkel open. Nodigt niet echt uit wat mij betreft, reken dan toch liever af via 'buy it now' ;-)

Verder is er een wat kleinere juwelier in een wijkwinkelcentrum waar ik af en toe eens langsga om extra gaatjes te laten maken in bandjes, of moeilijke bracelets te laten verstellen. Die mensen kennen me inmiddels en na de eerste keer 7 euro betaald te hebben is alles free of charge geweest.

Hebben jullie meer ervaringen met horlogezaken in Nederland?


----------



## GuySie

Mijn ervaringen zijn nogal dubbel. Ik heb echt een pesthekel gekregen aan reguliere juweliers. Vaak richten ze zich op het laag tot midden segment, met merken die we hier vrij min vinden, maar durven daarbij zo'n belachelijk arrogant gedrag te vertonen... ben bv een keer voor batterij vervanging bij de Siebel weggestuurd omdat het niet hun beleid was om horloges die niet bij hun gekocht waren te servicen (!?!). Nu vind ik dat sowieso een slecht beleid, ongeacht welke toko het is, maar een Siebel is zo'n beetje de C&A van de horlogewereld... 

Anderzijds ben ik bij de duurdere juweliers (als een Schaap&Citroen) meestal prima geholpen (lees: getolereerd dat ik in hun winkel rondkwijl), ook al was het vrij duidelijk dat ik niet het budget had als student om daar ook maar iets te kopen.

Anyways, aangezien ik in Affordables rondstruin zal het niemand verbazen dat ik ook voornamelijk een internetkoper ben. Daar zijn de beste deals uiteraard te halen...


----------



## Sjors

Ik kocht mijn eerste Gs bij een Juwelier in Vlissingen (Witsel Juweliers). Zij verkopen buiten Casio ook onder andere Seiko en Citizen horloges. Daarvoor kocht ik ook mijn horloges meestal ook bij de V&D.

Ook heb ik een horloge bij Henk en Ingrid Kooij Juweliers gekocht. Die hebben ook een aardig assortiment horloges. Ik kijk altijd even in de etalage naar de Mondaine horloges. Ze hadden er al jaren een Stop to Go horloge liggen. Toen iemand mijn Mondaine Stop to Go had gezien, vroeg hij aan mij of ik er nog een te koop wist. Die Stop to Go is ds verkocht naar iemand in Groningen. Funny detail, mijne komt uit Groningen (een Tandarts heeft hem voor mij gekocht).

Nu komt echter zo'n 100% binnen via internet. Ik koop vaak bij Katsu Higuchi. Die heeft echter ook een fysieke winkel.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## domanovich

ik word kotsmisselijk van de arrogantie van de gemiddelde juwelier hier in nederland, met hun quartz casiotjes en seikotjes......en dan de prijzen die ze ervoor vragen, ze zouden zich hier op het sales forum kapot lachen. (verder niks tegen quartz hoor, prima spul, heb er zelf een paar). 

ik ging een keer naar binnen voor een bandjes wissel op mijn swiss army airboss mach 4, ze zaten wel ff te kwijlen. het trieste is, als ze deze in hun schappen hadden, zou je er 4 cijfers voor moeten betalen, terwijl je m hier voor een eurotje of 200 (toen de euro wat sterker was) kon krijgen.

ik bestel het een en ander liever via internet.


----------



## Sjors

GuySie said:


> ...ben bv een keer voor batterij vervanging bij de Siebel weggestuurd omdat het niet hun beleid was om horloges die niet bij hun gekocht waren te servicen (!?!)...


Ik heb iets dergelijks ook meegemaakt bij een juwelier in Middelburg. Ik had een Seiko en wou de bracelet passend maken. Het eerste wat ze vroegen was of ik het horloge daar had gekocht. Nou, ik heb het uiteindelijk zelf voor elkaar gekregen. Eigenlijk een fluitje van een cent. Beetje domme actie vind ik het. Hadden ze er me een tientje of zo voor gevraagd had ik het zo betaald. Da's toch snel verdient? Personlijk vond ik het best een vernederende ervaring.

Groetjes,

Sjors

P.S. Heb jij een Casio F-91W... LOL (O.K. ik heb zelfs twee versies)


----------



## GuySie

Ik heb de F-91W gekocht vanwege z'n 'terroristenhorloge' issue - hij is ooit gebruikt als ontsteking bij een aanslag en zit sindsdien op een zwarte lijst ofzo. Ongeacht dat er honderdduizenden verkocht zijn en hij maar een tientje kost... Er zitten in Guantanamo ook mensen vast waartegen de bewijslast alleen bestaat uit een F-91W. Het zou hilarisch zijn als je er niet om zou willen huilen. Dus vandaar de 'ironische' aankoop 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F91W#Claimed_use_in_terrorism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Guantanamo_Bay_detainees_accused_of_possessing_Casio_watches
http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2010/5/11/the-casio-f91w-digital-watch-a-terrorists-best-friend.html

En daarnaast is het een verdomd praktisch horloge! Had het vorig weekend aan naar het concert van Muse in het Goffertpark als horloge dat tegen een stootje en een regenbui kan (ik durf m'n mechanische niet mee te nemen naar concerten, Muse valt dan nog mee maar een pit bij een goed punkconcert zullen die arme radertjes vast niet leuk vinden).


----------



## vanhessche

Ikzelf heb 4 maand geleden ook nog een nieuwe F-91W gekocht :-!
Dit via iBood. Het was denk ik 8 euro, daarvoor kon ik een horloge met zo'n cult-status echt niet laten liggen


----------



## Sjors

GuySie said:


> Ik heb de F-91W gekocht vanwege z'n 'terroristenhorloge' issue


Ha ha, Guy,

Daar doelde ik natuurlijk ook op (alhoewel ik niet zeker wist of je die achtergrond ook kende). Ik zie het horloge ook best veel in het straatbeeld. Wat wil je, ik zie het geregeld in reclame foldertjes vor zo'n €8 tot `€10 staan.

Ik neem aan dat je van practies elk digitaal horloge met programeerbare alarm een ontsteking kan maken. Ik houd mijn horloge lieve heel en gebruik het waarvoor die bedoelt is en hoor daarmee voor waarschijnlijk 99,99% of meer van de digitale horloge bezitters.

Punk concerten... Dat is lang geleden. Ik heb er ook heel wat meegemaakt, maar met m'n elleboog (anderhalf jaar de kop van mijn spaakbeen verbrijzeld) lijkt het me verstandig om wat verder op de achtergrond te blijven -d).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Thehaguedragon

GuySie said:


> Ik heb de F-91W gekocht vanwege z'n 'terroristenhorloge' issue - hij is ooit gebruikt als ontsteking bij een aanslag en zit sindsdien op een zwarte lijst ofzo. Ongeacht dat er honderdduizenden verkocht zijn en hij maar een tientje kost... Er zitten in Guantanamo ook mensen vast waartegen de bewijslast alleen bestaat uit een F-91W. Het zou hilarisch zijn als je er niet om zou willen huilen. Dus vandaar de 'ironische' aankoop
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F91W#Claimed_use_in_terrorism
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Guantanamo_Bay_detainees_accused_of_possessing_Casio_watches
> http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2010/5/11/the-casio-f91w-digital-watch-a-terrorists-best-friend.html
> 
> En daarnaast is het een verdomd praktisch horloge! Had het vorig weekend aan naar het concert van Muse in het Goffertpark als horloge dat tegen een stootje en een regenbui kan (ik durf m'n mechanische niet mee te nemen naar concerten, Muse valt dan nog mee maar een pit bij een goed punkconcert zullen die arme radertjes vast niet leuk vinden).


Ha, ik was daar ook bij! 

Wat een geweldig concert was dat! :-!
Ik droeg er mijn Seiko Velatura, misschien heb je die wel gezien ergens bij al die handen in de lucht....


----------



## HertogJanNL

Ik heb inderdaad wel eens bij Siebel of een andere juwelier gevraagd naar automatische horloges. Dan krijg je overal te horen dat je daarvoor wel honderden euros moet neertellen.

Er zit ook een winkel hier in de buurt waar ze Orients verkopen (dat ben ikzelf nog niet zoveel tegengekomen). Voor een simpel Quartz duikhorloge was je daar minimaal €150 kwijt. Hoe komt het dan dat ik mijn Mako voor €80 heb gekocht?

Laatste horloge bij Rob van Monsterwatches.nl gekocht en laten pimpen. Kortom: ik wordt liever geholpen door horlogegekken zoals ikzelf


----------



## GuySie

HertogJanNL said:


> Ik heb inderdaad wel eens bij Siebel of een andere juwelier gevraagd naar automatische horloges. Dan krijg je overal te horen dat je daarvoor wel honderden euros moet neertellen.


Dat vind ik nog niet zo'n ramp, maar de marge is bij die juweliers idd gigantisch (zelfde horloge zal online paar honderd euro minder kosten) en daar krijg je naar mijn idee niet het kleinste beetje kundigheid voor terug. Ik koop voor m'n gitaren alle spullen juist lokaal bij onafhankelijke, kleine gitaarwinkels omdat het personeel daar behulpzaam is, veel afweet van muziek en mij goed kunnen helpen. Prima om meer euro's uit te geven, in plaats van de goedkoopste leverancier op internet te zoeken.
Maar dat gevoel heb ik dus _nooit_ bij een reguliere juwelier...


----------



## marnix_moed

GuySie said:


> Ik heb de F-91W gekocht vanwege z'n 'terroristenhorloge' issue - hij is ooit gebruikt als ontsteking bij een aanslag en zit sindsdien op een zwarte lijst ofzo. Ongeacht dat er honderdduizenden verkocht zijn en hij maar een tientje kost... Er zitten in Guantanamo ook mensen vast waartegen de bewijslast alleen bestaat uit een F-91W. Het zou hilarisch zijn als je er niet om zou willen huilen. Dus vandaar de 'ironische' aankoop
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F91W#Claimed_use_in_terrorism
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Guantanamo_Bay_detainees_accused_of_possessing_Casio_watches
> http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2010/5/11/the-casio-f91w-digital-watch-a-terrorists-best-friend.html


Oef, maar goed dat Casio nog 'een paar' andere modellen verkopen. Wat zou het bijvoorbeeld erg zijn voor Panerai als Bin Laden ofzo op een video met een Luminor zit... Dat zou een merk geen goed doen.
In 't Westen in iig.


----------



## marnix_moed

Tja, vind ook de marges relatief erg hoog bij een gemiddelde juwelier. Natuurlijk hebben ze meer kosten dan een webshop ofzo. Maar er zijn ook 'kleine' winkels die voor een leuke prijs ook de klokjes verkopen.

Daarnaast hebben de meeste juweliers ook een hoop modellen niet. Zo zijn er modellen van merken als Seiko en Casio niet in 't assortiment ("sorry, de importeur voert ze niet"). Of ze hebben de merken helemaal niet (Orient enzo). Blij dat er daarom internetverkopers zijn.


----------



## dj00tiek

Heb mijn TAG Heuer Carrera uit Amsterdam van Reuters Juwelier. Ik werd goed behandeld, het was een drukke dag maar ze namen goed de tijd voor iedereen. En dat wil je zelf als klant uiteindelijk ook, dat je niet te snel behandeld word, dus dat wachten heb je er dan zeker voor over.

Normale retail prijs was ~2500, hier kon ik een nieuwe ongedragen voor 2075,- meekrijgen. Ze boden dus standaard al een hoop korting, het verhaal erachter was dat iedereen die er iets had gekocht via mond op mond reclame zou zorgen en zo voor meer klanten zou zorgen. Ze zouden uiteindelijk wellicht net wat meer opbrengs binnenkrijgen dan wanneer ze het voor de retailprijs zouden verkopen.

Verder een beetje ervaring met die juwerlier op de Dam in Amsterdam, Diamond Center heet het geloof ik. Paar keer naar binnen geweest en wat gepast, uiteindelijk nog niet iets gekocht daar. Ik heb toch het idee dat er teveel mensen staan te niksen en een beetje met elkaar babbelen en het werk niet met liefde doen. Wil niet zeggen dat het personeel slecht overkomt maar het kan beter:

Schaap & Citroen in Utrecht geweest, inderdaad zoals vele juwelieren een goede beveiliging met tweetal deuren (sluis), moet ook helaas wel tegenwoordig. Er word standaard koffie/iets anders te drinken aangeboden, de sfeer vond ik echt top, alsof je bij iemand thuis komt waar de sfeer goed is. Ik werd geholpen door een enthausiast persoon die mij ook serieus nam ondanks dat het een warme dag was en ik met een "skater achtige broek en tshirt' binnen kwam. Maargoed, met een TAG om je pols en na wat praten is het toch duidelijk dat ik ook liefde voor horloges had 

Anyway hij nam echt de tijd om alles goed te laten zien/uit te leggen, ik kwam er om een Omega Planet Ocean te bekijken en uiteindelijk had ik daar twee van bekeken plus nog een stuk of 3 Rolexen. Denk dat ik er uiteindelijk een half uur of langer ben geweest, ging naar buiten met drietal gratis boekjes en een tevreden gevoel. Als ik voor een Rolex ga dan is de kans best groot dat ik hem daar ga halen. Verder heb ik hier en daar op internet gelezen dat S&C behoorlijk goede service bied.

Ik heb ook verhalen gelezen over Siebel, welke negatief waren. Ik vind de sfeer daar nog slechter overkomen als een gangbare juwelier welke zo ongeveer dezelfde merken verkoopt. Het personeel ziet er ook uit alsof ze naast deze baan nog een baantje 's avonds erbij hebben als vakkenvuller bij de A.H... (niet dat dat zo slecht is, maar om een vergelijking te maken).


----------



## Eek!

Over Siebel gesproken; Ik liep vandaag bij Siebel in Rotterdam Alexandrium naar binnen, opzoek naar een Hamilton, en zij wisten mij te vertellen dat Siebel stopt (is gestopt) met de verkoop van Hamilton horloges.

Goed, probleem, want volgens de Hamilton-website zit er niet iets echt makkelijk in de buurt bij mij (Zoetermeer). Tenzij je naar Rotterdam of Den Haag wilt, maar het liefst ga ik naar een juwelier waar je makkelijk dichtbij kunt komen met de auto en vervolgens nog gratis kunt parkeren ook. :-d

Dus nu is mijn vraag (onder het mom van "baat het niet, dan schaadt het niet"): Heeft er iemand toevallig goede ervaringen met een Hamilton-dealer in de buurt van Zuid-Holland?


----------



## simons

Ik heb verschillende Citizen horloges gekocht, diver's maar ook Pilot style horloges. Een goed geprijsde shop in Nederland (waar je ook op locatie terecht kunt) kun je vinden onder de volgende link, ze verkopen Citizen Promaster SKY & Land horloges. Werd er keurig geholpen, en horloge snel in huis. Ook weleens een Japanse (JDM) versie, via SeiyaJapan. Verder ook prima ervaring met gewone Juweliers.


----------



## watching the clock

Ja inderdaad! Ik woon in Australie en de top horloge winkels moet je ook eventjes aan bellen voor dat de deur open gaat........ nou ja dan liever niet hoor.

Ik ga liever naar de horlogewinkels waar ik zo naar binnen kunt gaan veel vriendelijker, en die verkopen ook wel de topbrands!

Groeten uit Australie.


----------



## -=RC=-

Helaas bestaat mijn favoriete horloge winkel in Amsterdam niet meer... Bonebakker is na ongeveer 100 jaar weg :-(


----------



## -=RC=-

dj00tiek said:


> Heb mijn TAG Heuer Carrera uit Amsterdam van Reuters Juwelier. Ik werd goed behandeld, het was een drukke dag maar ze namen goed de tijd voor iedereen. En dat wil je zelf als klant uiteindelijk ook, dat je niet te snel behandeld word, dus dat wachten heb je er dan zeker voor over.


Straks eens kijken of dat nog steeds zo is...;-)


----------



## joost73

Ik kom altijd graag bij Eugene van Baal in Nijmegen, je wordt er erg goed geholpen maakt niet hoe je gekleed gaat.
De eigenaar & zoon zijn naast verkopers ook echt liefhebbers , die het zelf niet vervelend vinden en erg enthousiast kunnen zijn als je met een horloge komt van een merk dat ze zelf niet eens verkopen.

Horloges, Sieraden en trouwringen van o.a. Breitling, Tag Heuer, Piaget en Garel


----------



## -=RC=-

Vandaag bij Reuter geweest om dan eindelijk de Link te passen.
Inderdaad een vriendelijke en geduldige vent die Ryan en ik kreeg zonder te vragen direct 500,- korting op de verkoopprijs.


----------



## Dimer

Mochten jullie weer eens in Amsterdam zijn, dan zijn jullie uiteraard van harte welkom bij mij (Ace & Dik, Van Baerlestraat 46).


----------



## kj2

mijn laatste horloge (g-shock) komt bij kish.nl vandaan.


----------



## GuySie

Dimer said:


> Mochten jullie weer eens in Amsterdam zijn, dan zijn jullie uiteraard van harte welkom bij mij (Ace & Dik, Van Baerlestraat 46).


Liep er vorige week toevallig nog langs, toen was ik echter een buitenlandse kennis aan het rondleiden door de stad. Zal eens een keer echt kennis komen maken ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> Mochten jullie weer eens in Amsterdam zijn, dan zijn jullie uiteraard van harte welkom bij mij (Ace & Dik, Van Baerlestraat 46).


Heb nog steeds slechte herinneringen aan mijn laatste bezoek - grootste bedrag ooit dat in 1x van mijn creditcard werd afgeschreven ;-)

Heb in maart 2003 mijn Portuguese Chrono bij jullie gekocht. En na lang wikken en wegen heb ik die afgelopen zomer ingeruild op 'n Portuguese Auto (om de pols terwijl ik dit typ - al bijna 3 maanden continu). Het kostte een beetje soebatten, maar ik kreeg voor mijn Chrono precies terug wat ik er destijds voor betaald heb ......

RonB


----------

